# New to paphs, sooo many questions!



## jessbullock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all,
I picked up some paph seedlings at the RBG orchid show over the weekend. I have some experience growing phalaenopsis in my fishroom (75-80F, 60-80% humidity, east facing window), watering with tank water (pH about 7.8, moderately hard).

The seedlings I bought:
supardii 'John Junior' x philippinense 'Norman' HCC/AOS
delenatii var dunkel 'John's Black Magic' CHM/AOS x self
Fourman's Pan Tao x henryanum

Okay, the questions..
The room only gets a few hours of sun in the morning, but I do have an extra 24" PC fluorescent fixture with two 65w 6500K bulbs (that are on independent switches). Should I use artificial light on these guys? I have an extra stand that I can use that will put the fixture max. 30" away from the plants.

I'm having a hard time finding out what paphs prefer calcium/other mineral content. Is there an online resource that explains this thoroughly? Should I be using r/o water for these guys? What's the point in using r/o water when using oyster shells, etc to increase mineral content?

I am fortunate that I already have an r/o unit, ph/EC/TDS meter, and related bits for the aquarium hobby that I can use for my budding (har har) orchid habit.

Many thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, more light.
We tried to do a summary of which species need which supplements but I don't think we ever got it comprehensively compiled. Don't know if there is one source for the info. 
We use R.O. water to take out harmfull/non-beneficial chemicals, then add back what we need.
Welcome from NYC!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome from canada

here is the article you are looking for. Also lots of information on Slipper Orchid Culture. 

http://www.ladyslipper.com/calsub.htm


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 5, 2013)

Paphs can almost be grown the same as phals. I've found that if I grow my plants under lights I can get really, really straight spikes if you place the plant right in the middle under the light when it is spiking. I know Paph. delenatii doesn't need extra calcium because they grow on granite instead of limestone cliffs in the wild.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2013)

Go to the Paph data pages on this website. There you will find out what the species substrate is:
http://slipperorchids.info


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome Jess


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, Rick -- I missed that!

Welcome to Slippertalk, Jess! Please post a little more about yourself and what you grow in the Greetings and Salutations section.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 5, 2013)

Your lighting should be good for your plants, but the supardii cross will need more light. P. delanatii prefers acidic conditions and soft water. My concern with fish tank water would be salts...I add some salts to my FW tanks, and the water is fine for my "dirt" plants, but I wouldn't use it on my orchids...but you know your tank, so it may be fine.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2013)

jessbullock said:


> I'm having a hard time finding out what paphs prefer calcium/other mineral content. Is there an online resource that explains this thoroughly? Should I be using r/o water for these guys? What's the point in using r/o water when using oyster shells, etc to increase mineral content?



Welcome Jess
It sounds like you have a lot of good stuff to get going. I would add a hygrometer to keep track of humidity.

There is an old compiled list of calcareous slipper species on the Antec Orchids Reading room site (that you can google up).

However, you should check out our threads on low K feeding (or Klite feeding). All orchids have a calcium need, but their calcium uptake is negatively affected by high potassium (K). The environment of the calcareous species is particularly low in K, and its my opinion that paphs coming off of limestone cliff habitats are more sensitive to high K rather than low Ca.

Having access to RO water is a great start. Feed very light. There's no need to add lime or oystershell to the potting mix if you keep the K low.

Have fun, learn lots.

I started out in tropical fish too, and used to keep many tanks of Tanganyikan cichlids. If you can keep fish you can do orchids.


----------



## jessbullock (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow!
Thanks all for the information!
I will get the plants under the lights once I do a bit of re-arranging today.

Rick - I've kept mostly Amazonian fish for the past 20 years (started keeping discus at 13 yo) after 2 collecting trips in Peru while I was in high school. On my second trip, up the Rio Napo, there was a botany student with us that was there to looks at orchids (silly man, with all the amazing fish about he's looking at PLANTS?!? lol). I've recently moved into tanganyikans as well, mostly shelldwellers, a logical transition from my usual apistos. I haven't had my r/o up for a while because I'm mostly growing stock out at the moment, but I'll grab some new cartridges and get it up and running.

I can't wait to get involved in the local orchid club! They have greenhouse, flasking, and native orchid conservation groups that meet monthly and I'll be at their brains like a woodpecker  

Jess


----------



## jessbullock (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, so Rick, I read your article on low-K ferts and have ordered some K-lite!

Good article btw!


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2013)

Already everything I would have suggested has been posted but welcome! 
We have several great growers from your area on the website and an annual auction coming up in April. oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 21, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Paphs can almost be grown the same as phals. I've found that if I grow my plants under lights I can get really, really straight spikes if you place the plant right in the middle under the light when it is spiking. I know Paph. delenatii doesn't need extra calcium because they grow on granite instead of limestone cliffs in the wild.


As long as the darn thing doesn't decide to grow straight up INTO the light bulb...

Beware long spikes and artificial lights! You will get wonky spikes then. :rollhappy:

BTW: Welcome to Slippertalk Jess.


----------

